# [SOLVED] DVD drive loud when burning



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I don't use my DVD drive on my computer to burn very often but when I do, I burn movies between the size of 700MB to 4.5 GB using Nero BurnLite 10. I burn the files onto the DVD discs as data files and the burning speed is set to 'automatic'. I'm just trying to give you all as much information as I can so you're better prepared to assess the problem. 

The problem initially began a year or two ago and has been worsening since. When I burn a DVD-R or CD-R, it burns at a normal speed but the problem is the sound it makes. It makes a very high pitched drilling sound that I can hear from the 3rd floor (I'm on the 1st) of my home. It fluctuates up and down in the sense that the noise gets louder and quieter inconsistently during burn processes. 

My drive is an LG model and these are it's specifications;









I also find it worth mentioning that I clean out my CPU with a can of compressed air regularly so dust/debris should not be a contributing factor to the issue.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: DVD drive loud when burning*

Are the blanks you use have paper labels? If so they may become loose and this would cause that problem. Use name brand blanks (Phillips, TDK, Sony etc) without labels. And not generics. 
You can try a laser lens cleaning disc. and blow out the tray with compressed air. If it burns OK then you may just have to live with it, the good news is a new drive is relatively cheap.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: DVD drive loud when burning*



spunk.funk said:


> Are the blanks you use have paper labels? If so they may become loose and this would cause that problem. Use name brand blanks (Phillips, TDK, Sony etc) without labels. And not generics.
> You can try a laser lens cleaning disc. and blow out the tray with compressed air. If it burns OK then you may just have to live with it, the good news is a new drive is relatively cheap.


Can you show me a photo of an example disc with a paper label? I don't quite understand what you mean by that. And I've tried burning with various brand blanks, all with the same result described. 

I'm going to go over the link you posted about cleaning the lens.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: DVD drive loud when burning*

The disc is spun as varying speeds during the burn process. Any noise that occurs is typically mechanical (ie: the drive itself). 

I've had drives that are whisper quiet, and others that sound like a fan on high. Sound doesn't always indicate a problem. However, as you stated the noise is gradually getting louder, I'd say the drive is simply wearing. Live with it, or replace it.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: DVD drive loud when burning*

"_Can you show me a photo of an example disc with a paper label?_"

The discs don't come with a paper label - you buy round, stick-on paper labels, print the disc details on it with your inkjet printer, then stick it to the disc. Looks more professional than printing on the CD with a marker pen. 

As spunk.funk says, if a paper label is not stuck on exactly central it can cause the disc to spin off-centre and make vibration noise, like when a car tyre needs balancing & you can feel the vibration through the steering wheel.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: DVD drive loud when burning*



pip22 said:


> "_Can you show me a photo of an example disc with a paper label?_"
> 
> The discs don't come with a paper label - you buy round, stick-on paper labels, print the disc details on it with your inkjet printer, then stick it to the disc. Looks more professional than printing on the CD with a marker pen.
> 
> As spunk.funk says, if a paper label is not stuck on exactly central it can cause the disc to spin off-centre and make vibration noise, like when a car tyre needs balancing & you can feel the vibration through the steering wheel.


Alright thanks for that. But like the other user above you mentioned, it may be loud and not necessarily a problem. How do I find out if it's actually a problem? I don't want to waste my money on a new drive, however cheap the may be nowadays, if there is not problem and that's just how it works. 

I also retrieved my drive's model and serial number and called LG for a repair/replacement request but they declined it because it was out of warranty. Their warranty service is only for product under a year old. 

Lastly, if I were to buy a new drive, I don't know the slightest thing about what specifications I should be aiming for. The burn speed, brand, model, etc. As mentioned earlier, I'm also afraid that if the problem is not with the drive itself and I buy a new one, I will have wasted money. 

So, I guess what I'm asking; is there a definite way to check what the problem is?


----------



## Kaj Darkwind (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: DVD drive loud when burning*

Try changing the burn speed from automatic to half the drives max speed. EX: if you have an 8x dvd burner, than burn at 4x. My drive was doing the same thing when burning, and this fixed it.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: DVD drive loud when burning*

Are the discs burning properly? If so, the drive is working.

You haven't stated anything about the discs not working or having burning problems. The only stated problem is the drive is "loud". If the discs are burning properly and are usable afterwards, then the drive is working.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: DVD drive loud when burning*



Dogg said:


> Are the discs burning properly? If so, the drive is working.
> 
> You haven't stated anything about the discs not working or having burning problems. The only stated problem is the drive is "loud". If the discs are burning properly and are usable afterwards, then the drive is working.


OK but isn't it unusual that even though the discs have continued to work perfectly after the burn processes, the fan sound has increased over time? Surely that must mean something. I would simply like a quiet computer but before I make the decision to buy a new DVD Drive, I wan't to know how I can find out if that's the problem, or if it can be fixed without buying a new one.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: DVD drive loud when burning*



> I'd say the drive is simply wearing. Live with it, or replace it.... Are the discs burning properly? If so, the drive is working.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: DVD drive loud when burning*

Ended up buying a new one. Thanks.


----------

